# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Forum

## Josef

Danke, 

dass man jetzt  ganz oben  auf der Seite immer die Links hat:

Wichtige Links: BPS,  KISP,  Forumextrakt,  Hinweise zum Forum,  Forumsregeln,   F.A.Q.

----------

